# AREQUIPA - Paseando por la región Arequipa



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno este tema esta creado para todos los viajeros y viajeras como es mi caso  empezaremos con una recopilación de los viajes que hice y que lamentablemente muchos no pudieron ver ante la perdida del server que contenia las fotos  empezaremos por las ciudades de la región y asimismo pasaremos por los poblados y pequeñas ciudades que hay en toda la región 

Espero que les guste este tema, No se verán tan solo fotos de las cosas antiguas, tambien de las zonas modernas  como por ejemplo las instalaciones de las fabricas que estan en muchas de las ciudades de la region  

Espero que les guste este nuevo tema con una gran recopilacion de fotos que todos los arequipeños vamos a colocar y a colaborar con todos 

PRIMERO QUE NADA 

_*CIUDAD DE MOLLENDO AREQUIPA - PERÚ (la sorpresa de este verano)*_​
La mejor recopilacion de esta ciudad costera de Arequipa.

Llegando a Mollendo  










Estamos pasando por Matarani 










Y despues de unos 10 minutos llegamos a su TERMINAL TERRESTRE 










Chiquito pero bonito


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos de esta hermosa ciudad 

Porque en la region Arequipa no solo Arequipa es la unica ciudad, hay mas ciudades que iremos descubriendo aqui 




























Si el terminal desea crecer tiene mucho espacio, asi como el Terrapuerto de Arequipa 











Algunos edificios de esta urbanizacion sobre un acantilado


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Primero les mostraré esta parte para despues ir bajando poco a poco por las avenidas hasta llegar al corredor de playas 



















Algunas de las urbanizaciones de la zona 










Entrando a una avenida y su monumento a Francisco Bolognesi










Un obelisco y al fondo el inmenso mar de Grau


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vamos yendo por una de las avenidas de la ciudad 










Al fondo se ve el mar que lindo! 










Me gusta ver los jardines asi bien cuidaditos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué bonita ciudad. Mollendo es una de las ciudades más bonitas de la región Arequipa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui unas fotos más de esta primera parte del recorrido 


Su hospital 

Grande habia sido 










Vista de la avenida desde la parte baja


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelente fotos Luz....Si bien Mollendo ha perdido importancia con relación a Arequipa en él ultimo siglo, sigue siendo una ciudad prospera....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Excelente fotos Luz....Si bien Mollendo ha perdido importancia con relación a Arequipa en él ultimo siglo, sigue siendo una ciudad prospera....



Si y muy prospera porque desde alli se reparte al mundo todo lo que produce la region y otras zonas como Cusco y PUno! y muy pronto hasta lo del Brasil! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buena recopilacion luz !!! y chvr el thread espero pronto poder aportar x aca solo q con una buena cam 

pd para felicidad d ustedes mi cel y su cam se murieron jejejeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> buena recopilacion luz !!! y chvr el thread espero pronto poder aportar x aca solo q con una buena cam
> 
> pd para felicidad d ustedes mi cel y su cam se murieron jejejeje


Jijijiji :lol::lol: Espero tambien tus aportes


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

mollendo es la ciudad "revelacion" del peru...lo vi en las otros threads q postearon....rompe con la imagen de "puerto"
no imagino a una mejor tour guide q chocaviento..ella es "la especialista de arequipa'


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Disculpen los foristas arequipenos por este comentario totalmente off topic, pero ahora estuve leyendo las noticias vi que se habian perpetrado dos delitos horrendos en Arequipa. Acaban de asesinar hace poco a una turista israeli y otra turista inglesa fue violada por fascinerosos en la ciudad. 
Les comento esto porque estaba pensando en viajar en vacaciones de medio anho a Arequipa, por lo que me gustaria saber como esta la seguridad por alla, y que zonas no son recomendables para evitar momentos desagradables.
Estoy seguro que se trata de casos aislados, pero aun asi les agradeceria que me informen sobre la seguridad en su ciudad.
Saludos


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

tienes que venir con un revolver, dos granadas tipo piña ,casco blindado ,chaleco antibalas si puedes viaja en tanque,, sinceramente en todo lugar hay delitos arequipa no es la excepcion ,arequipa es una ciudad en la que mayormente puedes caminar tranquilo ,contrariamente a mi querida lima,pero como toda cuidad aveces hay problemas , ese problema por ejemplo ha obligado a las autoridades ha realizar investigaciones serias y a tomar medidas energicas ,segun la policia el porcentanje de estos taxistas delincuentes es el uno porciento dentro de los taxistas informales que creo que son en pornentaje alrededor de 40% de los taxis en arequipa ,segun la policia son entre 28 a 30 sospechosos ,relativamente bajo para ser la segunda cuidad mas grande y desarrollada del peru ,y hoy se capturo a un presunto delicuente en este o ambos casos ,y espero que capturen a todos estos tipos ,parece que en la cuidad esas cosas no pasan desapercibidas como en otras creo yo, un buen dato es que no subas a taxis informales y es facil darse cuenta en arequipa la formalidad de taxis es clara los taxis tienen letreros grandes de la empresa que corresponden hay muchas la mas grande es taxitel ,le siguen turismo arequipa ,teletaxi,alo 45, angeles tour ,panataxi y asi te das cuenta por que ves muchos de estas empresas y asi reconoces bien sus caracteristicas tambien es bueno darse cuenta que tengan radio de comunicacion ,a todo esto la policia a decidido erradicar a estos informales y bueno si mi abuelita sale a la calle supongo que tu tambien podras ,,,mis energias positivas ,que se haga justicia PNP que cumplan su responsabilidad se ganen el respeto. y ya mucho off topic jaja


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mi consejo es solo NO tomes taxis de la calle en pleno centro historico o plaza de armas, pero solo en esa parte y claro como toda ciudad tiene sus partes maleadas pero la mayoria de lugares es bien tranquilo, la seguridad aca no es un problema!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si vas a venir, contactate conmigo y no pasará nada  yo te contacto con otras personas y listo 

Ese caso de la chica israeli es un tema muy delicado y sobre la chica inglesa es una pena y lamento mucho lo sucedido, pero esto sucede en todo el mundo y lamentablemente tenemos que ver estas tristes noticias. 

Sobre los taxis te podemos decir una docena de taxis seguros y como saber si son seguros, todos estos incidentes sucedieron en taxis, lamentablemente la gente que no conoce la ciudad esta desprevenida  

Ya sabes si vienes contactame


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Germinal said:


> Disculpen los foristas arequipenos por este comentario totalmente off topic, pero ahora estuve leyendo las noticias vi que se habian perpetrado dos delitos horrendos en Arequipa. Acaban de asesinar hace poco a una turista israeli y otra turista inglesa fue violada por fascinerosos en la ciudad.
> Les comento esto porque estaba pensando en viajar en vacaciones de medio anho a Arequipa, por lo que me gustaria saber como esta la seguridad por alla, y que zonas no son recomendables para evitar momentos desagradables.
> Estoy seguro que se trata de casos aislados, pero aun asi les agradeceria que me informen sobre la seguridad en su ciudad.
> Saludos


Yo camino por Cayma, Yanahuara, Umacollo, Joseluis a pie por las noches con amigos y amigas y nunca tuvimos ningun problema, es mas a veces venimos varios amigos a pie desde el Mall de Saga hasta JoseLuis a pie hasta la Plaza de Armas y nunca sucedio nada, la ciudad es un 90% seguro, yo te lo aseguro


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

^^
Yo tambien estuve en Arequipa hace como 5 anhos y me parecio super tranquilo. Por ello mismo me asombro que en tan poco tiempo se dieran estos terribles incidentes.
Disculpen si a alguno le sono mal mi comentario, pero sinceramente creo que estos hechos no desmerecen en nada la hermosura de su ciudad y region.
Saludos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Germinal said:


> ^^
> Yo tambien estuve en Arequipa hace como 5 anhos y me parecio super tranquilo. Por ello mismo me asombro que en tan poco tiempo se dieran estos terribles incidentes.
> Disculpen si a alguno le sono mal mi comentario, pero sinceramente creo que estos hechos no desmerecen en nada la hermosura de su ciudad y region.
> Saludos


Si vienes no olvides contactarme hasta un descuento en algun hotel te podria hacer  y un tuor muy lindo!  Besos


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Germinal said:


> Disculpen los foristas arequipenos por este comentario totalmente off topic, pero ahora estuve leyendo las noticias vi que se habian perpetrado dos delitos horrendos en Arequipa. Acaban de *asesinar hace poco a una turista israeli y otra turista inglesa fue violada por fascinerosos en la ciudad. *Les comento esto porque estaba pensando en viajar en vacaciones de medio anho a Arequipa, por lo que me gustaria saber como esta la seguridad por alla, y que zonas no son recomendables para evitar momentos desagradables.
> Estoy seguro que se trata de casos aislados, pero aun asi les agradeceria que me informen sobre la seguridad en su ciudad.
> Saludos


se debe frenar radicalmente ,,estos problemas..sabemos q crimenes pasan en todos sitios ,,pero en el caso particular de turistas.. por 2 personas.. nos hace un gran daño a nuestro turismo e imagen internacional...por el cual se ha trabajado muy duro en este tiempo...(lo unico q me hace suponer es q estos turistas se metieron en la zona mas maleada de areuqipa..por q esta ciudad me parece tranquila)
como se hablo una vez,, las leyes deben ser mas radicales y q sirvan de ejemplo ,, pa los q atacan a gente q nos visita de lejos,, por q no solo se trata de una persona afectada,,,,,si no q afecta a todo un pais.. ,,antiperuanos,,desgraciados de mie___!!!!!

a los moderadores : disculpen q me salga del tema,,pero como peruano ..estos casos me enferman del higado


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Lo del ataque a la turista son casos aislados, en si la ciudad es segura....Además los peruanos son menos propensos a recibir ataques, ya que estos delincuentes buscan normalmente turistas por creen que tienen dinero....Ahora un peruano se confunde fácilmente con un Arequipeño y los delincuentes se lo piensan dos veces, lo mejor creo yo cuando un cree que se ha subido a un taxi de delincuentes es mostrar seguridad nunca dudar y tratar de salir de hi como sea y mejor en una calle transitada, por que no se vana atrever hacer algo si ven un movimiento extraño del pasajero, ya que no se van a arriesgar a que todas las personas las vean.....


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Chocaviento said:


> Si vienes no olvides contactarme hasta un descuento en algun hotel te podria hacer  y un tuor muy lindo!  Besos


Muchisimas gracias Chocaviento por tu amabilidad, y de todas maneras me pondre en contacto contigo para que me brindes algunos tips sobre la linda Arequipa.
Saludos


----------



## dmt_arequipa (Apr 20, 2008)

*Mollendo*

en los 80s empeze a ir a Mollendo a veranear de ahi como ha pasado el tiempo y Mollendo ha cambiado. aqui unas fotitos tomadas en el verano del 2006.

Vista al mar , playa 1 desde el malecon R. Mollendo









Foto a un cuadro en un restaurant por la plaza. 









Puente antiguo 









Playa 1


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ese barco humeante desentona mucho con las playas... buenas fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mollendo ha cambiado muchisimo, de que año es esa foto?  Mollendo ya es una ciudad con muchos servicios y un hermoso corredor de playas


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Me párese que por la segunda Playa llegando a Albatros hay unos tanques petroleros, creo que por eso hay un barco tan cerca de la playa, me parece haberlos visto o fueron los efectos de solos y las arequipeñas heladas......


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Me párese que por la segunda Playa llegando a Albatros hay unos tanques petroleros, creo que por eso hay un barco tan cerca de la playa, me parece haberlos visto o fueron los efectos de solos y las arequipeñas heladas......


Asi es en esa zona hay varios tanques de petroleo, no se bien que haran alli, pero parece una zona donde procesan el petroleo, y le da un ambiente industrial muy bonito


----------



## turismoarequipa (May 13, 2008)

W w w . T u r i s m o A r e q u i p a . C o m

Es un portal dedicado con mucho cariño a todos los arequipeños que por una u otra razón tuvieron que emigrar, dejando atrás amigos y familiares, así como inolvidables momentos vividos.

A través de ella y aprovechando la Tecnología de hoy queremos tratar de mantener un estrecho lazo entre los que se fueron y los que quedaron, y de esta manera ayudar a que todos tengan la posibilidad de conocer otros lugares y costumbres que nos ayudan a valorar lo nuestro y sacar adelante a nuestra linda Arequipa.

Te estaremos esperando ... 

W w w . T u r i s m o A r e q u i p a . C o m


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VOTENLO, VOTENLO :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y no has visto todas las fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y seguimos con nuestro recorrido por esta hermosa ciudad de Arequipa 










Esta avenida es bonita y sus casas son muy bonitas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y seguimos yendo por Mollendo la hermosa segunda ciudad de la region Arequipa 



















Me gustan mucho sus casas en Madera


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos ... pero me parece q ia las vi hace un tiempo...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> buenas fotos ... pero me parece q ia las vi hace un tiempo...


Es un deja-vu :lol:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Bonitas urbanizaciones las de Mollendo, se nota que tiene una clase media bastante considerable.....Lastima que los Mollendinos de abolengo este o en Arequipa o en Lima o en el extranjero.....Tengo un libro donde muestra toda la alta sociedad de Molendo en la decada del 50s y 60s.....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

escanealo o sacale fotos Jose


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

^^
Si estoy esperando a que sea fin de mes para comprarme un escáner....


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum (Oct 22, 2007)

Mollendo ha cambiado muchísimo desde la última vez que lo visité. Pero en mi opinión ese terminal terrestre está bien feito. ¿No había otras propuestas de diseño? 
Pregunta: ¿qué es ahora el antiguo local del Banco del Sur del Perú?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mig29 Fulcrum said:


> Mollendo ha cambiado muchísimo desde la última vez que lo visité. Pero en mi opinión ese terminal terrestre está bien feito. ¿No había otras propuestas de diseño?
> Pregunta: ¿qué es ahora el antiguo local del Banco del Sur del Perú?


Si el terminal esta feito  pero al menos tiene un terminal terrestre, peor seria si no lo tuviera , igual tiene mucho espacio para crecer y ampliarlo, sobre el local de Banco del Sur, no se donde es


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Germinal said:


> Muchisimas gracias Chocaviento por tu amabilidad, y de todas maneras me pondre en contacto contigo para que me brindes algunos tips sobre la linda Arequipa.
> Saludos


Es todo un gusto acogerte cuando estes por estos lares


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien aqui más fotos de mi recorrido por una de las ciudades de la costa de Arequipa 

Me gustan las casas de madera de la ciudad de Mollendo 



















Ya estamos en el centro de Mollendito 










Aqui unas fotos de su catedral


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui más fotos de la ciudad 

Me encanta su catedral... es grande e imponente con su cupula 










Aqui una de sus plazas










Una de sus calles centricas










Otra de sus avenidas


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, ahí se nota bien clara la arquitectura de puerto de la costa, se parece en algo a la parte vieja del Callao.....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonitas fotos, sobre todo me gustan las construcciones de madera. Ojalá se sigan conservando por mucho más tiempo!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Bonitas fotos, sobre todo me gustan las construcciones de madera. Ojalá se sigan conservando por mucho más tiempo!


Suguitar debe saber más sobre estas restauraciones porque Mollendo no se queda atras en esto


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mmm no se.... pero ya las vi..


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

me encanta ,cuando usan materiales de construccion alternos al ladrillo..la madera queda muy bien en las ciudades costeñas..mollendo ha mejorado un monton segun las fotos,,pero aun asi,,,se veria mucho mas chevere ..si tuviera calles mas arboladas o palmeras..algo asi como arica.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mejor como Iquique..hay más parecido en la arquitectura historica de ambas ciudades.... aparte varias de las intervenciones que se estan dando en torno al malecon, son muy similares a las de Iquique, en el paseo baquedano(que conozco) tienen unos faroles y postes de madera que son identicos a los del circuito de la 1er playa, todo el tratamiento en madera en ambas ciudades se ha puesto de moda, tan solo falta tener un poco de arena blanca de Cavancha :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Esperen las siguientes fotos que ya pondré!  y verán Mollendo la nueva ciudad de Mollendo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien aqui seguimos con nuestro lindo paseo por esta ciudad de las costas de Arequipa 

Me encanta esta ciudad por su arquitectura propia del lugar algo que se aprecia muy bien en toda la region 

Las casas de esta ciudad


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien seguimos con más fotos de esta hermosa ciudad  el proximo verano seguramente estara aun mejor 










Me encantan sus construcciones son tan acojedoras y esta ciudad es tan bonita 










Otra placita


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

wow,, q hermozas casonas..se ve excelente...nada se ve mejor q una casona colonial de 3 pisos..le da mucha elegancia al a ciudad.
siempre q voy a la ciudad de arequipa ,visito lo mismo ,, pero voy a considerar mollendo la prox vez q vaya por alla.. q tan lejos esta de aqp??? 1 hora??


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
Son casonas republicanas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

esta a hora y media.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lo que más me gusta es que Mollendo es una ciudad no es un pequeño pueblito como lo es la Punta de Bombon por ejemplo y esta en pleno desarrollo en la region tenemos ademas de Mollendo otras ciudades que poco a poco iré mostrando


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> mmm no se.... pero ya las vi..


Es que el anterior tema se malogro


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encantan las casas Mollendinas  son grandes e imponentes y con mucho pasado tambien  la ciudad de Mollendo para ustedes 























































No solo en la sierra existe esa geografia con subidas y bajadas un claro ejemplo aqui


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos Chocaviento kay:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias amiguito


----------



## REYDARKO (May 11, 2006)

Esta ciudad es demasiado hermosa...tenì de todo...felicitaciones Arequipeños...muy linda su ciudad...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a ti por visitarnos, visita tambien los otros temitas referentes a Arequipa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La ciudad mantiene su arquitectura tipica en madera y el centro historico es muy hermoso 










Hay un malecon grande que sirve como mirador a la vez 

Una de las discotecas de la ciudad










Uno de los complejos deportivos de la ciudad










El museo de la ciudad


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui más fotos de esta hermosa ciudad 

Con calles empedradas peatonales 




























Linda verdad?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bien ahí con las fotos Luz....me gusta el malecón Ratty, salvo por el color que tiene...ese verde me parece huachafo......


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias Suguitar y aun faltan muchas mas


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

lo k me sorprendio son las casa repuplicanas construidas en madera.....pensé que eran de paneles de quincha...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> lo k me sorprendio son las casa repuplicanas construidas en madera.....pensé que eran de paneles de quincha...


ni idea q sera quincha... todas las casas con mas de 50 años son integramnte de madera....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hay algun plan de desarrollo para Mollendo y Camana? ademas de la tia maria?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui más lindas fotos del Centro Historico de Mollendo y sus casonas de madera "republicanas"  el museo mientras la noche sigue cayendo 





































:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y cuando cae la noche la ciudad se viste de gala con el mar enfrente 





































No hay efectos de ningun tipo, las fotos son asi :banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

recuerdo q antes esta bajada no existia y habia un monto de comercio informal por alla de hecho como le ha cambiado la cara a mollendo ese pequeño arreglo!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mollendito es muy lindo  :banana::banana:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mollendo es un pequeño Valparaiso  Que bonito se ve!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

tacall said:


> recuerdo q antes esta bajada no existia y habia un monto de comercio informal por alla de hecho como le ha cambiado la cara a mollendo ese pequeño arreglo!!


Esos faroles están muy bonitos


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*hermoso el centro histórico de Mollendo, todo que limpio y pintado. En la placita ni un papel en el suelo. El museo una belleza, y las casas republicanas preciosas. Me han encantado las fotos.*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que gusto que les hayan gustado las fotos  y no fueron tomadas en un determinado momento  todo fue espontaneo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

el tema del verano..... Mollejas Beach :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui más fotitos de Mollendito  y su hermoso Centro Historico 

Pero no es bueno mostrar solo las plazas, aqui una breve caminata por sus calles 










Creo que hasta tiene el consulado de Bolivia




























Este es el centro historico


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mas y mas casitas hechas en madera 










Seguimos recorriendo una parte del Centro Historico


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Disculpen por las fotitos movidas 










Vean que hermoso se pone todo en el atardecer


----------



## Elantra007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lindas fotos!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

que romanticon que es mollendo..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> que romanticon que es mollendo..


Asi es, muy linda Mollendito  una linda ciudad en madera de la costa de Arequipa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep de hexo una joya... ojala q se desarrolle pero para otro lado para conservar en algo lo q se ahora...


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

mollendo no puede ser destruida como han hecho con algunos edificios de AQP. 

mollendo esta bien grande para lo que realmente es. solo veo movimiento fuerte en los meses de verano ya que durante todo el año es una ciudad bien tranquila.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por visitar mi temita


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui mas fotitos 










Fotos nocturnas de una parte de la ciudad 














































La gente y la alegria del verano


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Al dia siguiente la hermosa catedral de Mollendo 





































Y ya vienen mas fotitos de esta ciudad de Arequipa


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Choca, a mi modesto entender mollendo se lleva de encuentro a camana que despues del tsunami no se volvio a levantar y hoy en dia su balneario llamado la punta es un pueblo fantasma, ademas la ciudad de camana es bastante fea y no tiene arquitectura resaltante como la bonita mollendo, lo unico que equilibra las cosas para mi son la chicas camanejas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es Yonies, ahora Mollendo es más importante y más bonita y moderna que Camana, incluso creo que la Joya es mas moderna, pero cuando termine este temita, veran a otra ciudad de Arequipa


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonito Mollendo! No sabía que su iglesia tenía rango de Catedral!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

linda mi tierra natal


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EFVF said:


> linda mi tierra natal


Entonces este lindo temita te lo dedico a ti  :banana::banana:

Con cariño mi leon


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Entonces este lindo temita te lo dedico a ti  :banana::banana:
> 
> Con cariño mi leon


Hablando de leones, van a dar Madagascar ! :lol:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Entonces este lindo temita te lo dedico a ti  :banana::banana:
> 
> Con cariño mi leon


Gracias, hace tiempo que no me hacian sonrojar :lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

no cambien de tema... q sepa la punta ste año ha tenido su gente y sip camana no tienen la arquitectura de mollendo su playa es mucho mas tranquila


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> no cambien de tema... q sepa la punta ste año ha tenido su gente y sip camana no tienen la arquitectura de mollendo su playa es mucho mas tranquila


Este año tengo que ir a Camana, espero que sea la nueva sorpresa del verano y Mollendo siga mejorando


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Sigamos con nuestro recorrido por esta hermosa ciudad costera 










Sus casas de madera 










Sus placitas 










Su malecon!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Sus extensas playas 










Sus complejos deportivos y de recreacion










Sus casas y su puente tradicional










Su antigua estacion de tren


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Estas ultimas fotos no son repetidas  son muy diferentes a las que mostre al inicio 










Aqui uno de los complejos de cerca










Vista del malecon desde abajo










Y las extensas playas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y vean la zona del recorredor de playas muy lindo todo  aqui encontraremos mas complejos deportivos 



















Zonas exclusivas para autos










Para jugar football 










Servicios higienicos










Para voley playa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos luz!!

estaria chvr q cubrieran a todo ese espacio con plantas...


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Cheverisimas las fotos, bueno tacall camana siempre tiene su gente y bastante gente al igual que mollendo, yo estube en las 2 el verano que se fue y por eso te digo que me quedo con mollendo sobre todo con sombrero grande, lleve camara y todo pero me dejo bastante que desear supongo que al proximo verano estara algo mejor porque ivan a construir un malecon parecido al de mollendo, no se en que abra quedado.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

YoniEBS said:


> Cheverisimas las fotos, bueno tacall camana siempre tiene su gente y bastante gente al igual que mollendo, yo estube en las 2 el verano que se fue y por eso te digo que me quedo con mollendo sobre todo con sombrero grande, lleve camara y todo pero me dejo bastante que desear supongo que al proximo verano estara algo mejor porque ivan a construir un malecon parecido al de mollendo, no se en que abra quedado.


En donde van a construir ese malecon?


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

En la punta justo a lo largo de la costa no se cuanto abia de presupuesto pero eran como 2 millones sino me equivoco.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por la noticia YoniES


----------



## REYDARKO (May 11, 2006)

Esta ciudad es màgica....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ESPERENSE LOXCOS A QUE SEA ALACALDE Y PRESIDENTE DE LA REGION AREQUIPA!!! HARE MILAGROS POR ESTA TIERRA BENDITAaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya tienes mi voto asegurado  

Linda la ciudad de Mollendo  

Ni bien terminemos con Mollendo y recorreremos más ciudades de la Region!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por seguir visitando mi temita, hoy una amiga me dijo que en Mollendo han inaugurado algo nuevo para los turistas  asi que para el siguiente año hay mas novedades 

YUPIRILIN!!!



















Juegos para los niños y vean que la playa es arenosa y muy extensa 





























Las pistas para el corredor de playas


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

en unos años mas la carretera mollendo mejia va a quedar chica...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ojala que piensen en hacer algo para ampliar la carretera


----------



## dmt_arequipa (Apr 20, 2008)

que buenisimas fotos! tantos recuerdos de Mollendo, he veraneado desde los 80s ahi cuando antes no habia casi gente y aun asi hoy esta muy lindo, espero poder visitar en este verano y de hecho tomar full fotitosssss


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

No hay Vainas, este es uno de los mejores balnearios del Peru, en cuanto a equipamiento, infraestrtuctura y Servicios modernos (solo basta ver las fotos para darse uno cuenta de eso); fruto de una buena gestion Municipal, aunque solo falta subir las fotos de Ilo su eterno competidor que no se debe quedar atras tampoco...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mmm se pz ojala q mejore mas este año...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

chocaviento, estoy impresionada que amplias playas hay, muy buenas las fotos, y el clima buenísimo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a todos por visitar mi temita y gracias Lia por darte una vueltita por aqui


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Nos despedimos de Mollendito hasta el próximo año 2009 










Volviendo a Arequipa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

y ahora q viene??


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Esas estatuas y columnas tienen algo de gracia, pero están en un entorno muy contrastante.


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos.........que zona falta

Salu2
Crlwaly:banana:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

En Verano , el retorno a Arequipa da miedo por la gran congestion que sufre la variante , apesar que la vuelven de 1 solo sentido... Ahora me imagino que vendra Majes, Camana, Caylloma, Chuquibamba, Chala, etc etc etc


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Esas estatuas y columnas tienen algo de gracia, pero están enn un entorno muy contrastante.


cuales estatuas y columnas???? te haz confundido de thread loco :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Preparense que seguiremos recorriendo la region Arequipa ​


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> cuales estatuas y columnas???? te haz confundido de thread loco :lol::lol:


Sí, me acabo de dar cuenta!!!!!
:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Jijijiji si te confundiste de post


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

sí.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bien chicos aqui nuestro siguiente destino


YURA​
Pero quiero hacerles una pregunta, quieren que inicie desde la AVENIDA INDEPENDENCIA o desde la salida de Arequipa?

Por favor aconsejenme


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Desde la salida de Arequipa, creo yo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bien entonces empezamos desde la estación de servicio donde tomamos combustible


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

= io y de lo de la av independencia lo pongas en otro thread...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

YURA y todo su distrito.​
Bienvenidos a otro paseito por la region Arequipa 

Primero aqui en Cerro Colorado en una estacion de servicio 



















En este distrito que por el recorrido estamos conociendo hay bonitas casas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tomaremos la AVENIDA AVIACION  la avenida que todos los turistas toman cuando llegan a nuestra ciudad  o tambien la avenida que todos los turistas toman cuando ya se van de nuestra ciudad a Cusco o Lima o Puno o Santiago de Chile o a la luna  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seguimos yendo por esta amplia avenida que da la bienvenida a todos nuestros visitantes 










Aqui algo que no se que sera, parece un hangar










Estamos yendo rumbo al aeropuerto


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Si que bacan aicito a la derecha venden los mercedes benz. Hubiera preferido desde la avenida independencia, a ver si aporto algodon.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

YoniEBS said:


> Si que bacan aicito a la derecha venden los mercedes benz. Hubiera preferido desde la avenida independencia, a ver si aporto algodon.


Pero no te preocupes que ya ire por la Avenida Independencia en el tema de Caminantes


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

asi deberian de ser los "lugares de ingreso" de todas nuestras ciudades, la zona esta pasable..pero ordenanda


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

donde está Yura?????? eso es Cerro Colorado^^


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es Suguitarr Cerro Colorado un distrito muy poco o casi nada mostrado 










Seguimos yendo por la Avenida Aviacion 

Esto da la bienvenida al turista




























Esta es la zona más plana de la ciudad..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vamos más adelante y aqui es donde los turistas a veces compran agua o algo que necesiten para cuando salen con destino al Cañon del Colca










Aqui esta iglesia bonita 



















Y bien llegamos al aeropuerto
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Llegamos por fin al aeropuerto aqui nuestra estatua de la Madre Patria 










Por alla esta la pista de ingreso al aeropuerto... en otra ocasion iremos por alla 










Nosotros seguiremos de frente y pasaremos por el Ala Aerea que hay en Arequipa, ademas de la que esta en La Joya, en la base aerea


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

pero no pusiste de título Yura????????????? :nuts:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> pero no pusiste de título Yura????????????? :nuts:


Si es que el tema trata de todo, incluso la ida a Yura para que vean todo lo que pueden ver cuando van a Yura, pero no solo fui a Yura, tambien fui a Todo el distrito de Yura y los pueblitos que esta comprende


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

El recorrido Chevere,, pero todavia es muy urbano,,, aver si apresuras paso y sales porfin de la Ciudad,, (10 km mas arriba del Ala Aerea Nº 3),, 
PD: Yura tambien forma parte de AQP metropolitana, Excepto el pueblo tradicional (capital de distrito) que esta distante a 35 km del centro de la ciudad


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

por ahi estuve bonita la vista de la city de ahi me sorprendi no vi ni un papel en la calle por cuadras enteras muy limpia su city congratulations


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

La velocidad me parece bien, tu estilo es bueno chocaviento, o al menos es lo que pienso.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios  ahora seguimos con nuestro recorrido 

por esta Avenida que creo que se sigue llamando Aviacion no estoy segura.



















Este es el distrito de Zamacola creo.. ayudenme


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Llegamos a la zona de ciudad de Dios en las afueras de la ciudad.










Desde aqui se ven muy cerca las montañas y el Chachani










El Misti y el Pichu Pichu










Estamos en Ciudad de Dios (el cono norte)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hasta aqui encontramos las famosas "estacas" 










Seguimos yendo










Un colegio de españoles 



















Y bien salimos de Arequipa ahora nos vamos por la carretera


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Es la Salida a la Sierra,, ^^  .esos cerros son las faldas del chachani al extremo norte.. por ahi uno se puede ir al Colca,Puno, Juliaca y Cuzco,,,, y tambien yura, es parte de la ruta 5 de la Interoceanica.. ahi la geoologia se pone muy interesante a medida que se avanza..


Bonitas fotos luz...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hay una bonita parte donde los cerros fueron cortados en dos  ya las verán


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

si es para la interocanica se tendria q ampliar... buenas fotos luz asi de espaciosas deberian ser la mayoria d avenidas arequipeñas...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Es verdad que se hará el tramo de la interoceanica directo de Yura a la Joya? alguien sabe como va la interoceanica sur?


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

están bacanes las fotos. Yo creía que ya no existía el agua mineral Socosani:nuts:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ nop nada q ver lia.... Socosani S.a se ha expandido y a sacado nuevas marcas y sabores para el sur peruano (black, premio, Socosani light creo)


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Este es el distrito de Zamacola creo.. ayudenme


Bueno te Ayudare: en Primer lugar no existe el Distrito de Zamacola,, :bash: falta grave para la leona 

Esa zona del parque ^^ es la de Rio Seco, toda esa zona que esta al frente del Ala aerea Nº3 y tambien la zona de los mercados mayoristas, terminal pesquero, Camal Metropolitano y el parque industrial de las cutiembres estan en la zona de Rio seco y pertenecen al Distrito de Cerro Colorado

Mas bien la iglesia de Sillar que esta mas antes del Cruze al aeropuerto esa zona si es Zamacola( C. Colorado)

A medida que se sube se pasa por el cruze de la evitamiento (Aqui termina la doble via), pasas por "ciudad municipal", y ahi hay un puente sobre una quebrada, a partir de ese puente ya se esta en el distrito de Yura, ahi viene "ciudad de Dios" , luego el Colegio de la Foto es el de "INTERVIDA" de una ong Española, y lo ultimito es una cacerio (invasion) llamada "Nueva Arequipa" , y ahi se acabo la zona urbana de la Gran Arequipa.... 
Luego vienen cerros y curvas, ,,, hasta llegar a Yura (pueblo tradicional)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias AQPCITY siempre tan lindo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahora en la carretera a Yura que lleva tambien a Cusco y Puno 



















Despues de algunas curvas llegamos a esta parte de semi pampa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una vista del Chachani 










Y aqui llegamos a la parte donde cortamos las montañas en dos  vean que curioso


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vean como se cortaron las montañas en dos, mi mama siempre se queda mirando esto 




























Son varias las montañas asi 










Ya estamos cerca al pueblo de Yura  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Luz eso ni aca ni en la china son montañas.....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

jjaja, el termino correcto serian Colinas o cerillos.... si es chevere ese lugar medio lunatico,,, es justamente ahi donde Alejandro Guerrero inicia su documental sobre el Valle del Fuego....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Y así hay pistas por todo el Perú, tenemos un territorio bien difícil para hacer carreteras.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

De chibolito yo le decía los quesos xD


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ :lol:

Ahh! Las carreteras en el Perú son taaaan raras, sinuosas, peligrosas, pero con lindos paisajes!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ ese tramo es medio extraño porque es medio largo y curvado, que crea la sensacion optica que los vehiculos que estan adelante tuyo desaparecen de un momento a otro, o cuando miras por el retovisor el vehiculo que te venia siguiendo ya no esta... Las Adubsiones de Yura :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mi mami tambien los llamaba los quesos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seguimos con nuestro recorrido 




























Aqui no se que precione y salio asi


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Unas cuantas fotitos mas 

Ya estamos cerca muy cerca


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jejej buenas fotos de las pistas luz


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por las visitas al temita  ya coloco más fotitos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya muy cerca a Yura aqui la fabrica de Cemento Yura 




























Por aqui se va a las cascadas










Hermoso verdad?


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos Luz  , esos paisajes matan.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Muy buenas tomas Chocaviento, felicitaciones


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

NO VEO NADA!!!
parece un buen theard...
Chocaviento!!!!...T_T


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

CANDADASO!


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

aaaaaaaaa yo tmb quiero ver todas las fotos ... Chocaviento que le paso a tu cuenta en Photobucket ¿? :?


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

estas invocando a un fantasma ... :lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

:lock::lock::lock:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

pressplay said:


> aaaaaaaaa yo tmb quiero ver todas las fotos ... Chocaviento que le paso a tu cuenta en Photobucket ¿? :?


chocaviento ya no participa en este foro, lastima, luz era una buena forista, mas bien este thread ya deberian eliminarlo, no se ve ninguna foto


----------

